# Special note regarding India; urgent, please pray!



## vagabond (Sep 22, 2008)

Received this following note from a friend from the Philippines. 

"Please pray for the church in India. Buddhist extremists burned 20 churches in Orissa last night. BJO plans to kill 200 pastors in the next 24 hours. All Christians are hiding in the bushes. Please pray and forward this to all intercessors you know so we can cry to God on their behalf."
-Pastor Steve, Dubai


----------



## Barnpreacher (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow!

Praying!


----------



## staythecourse (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks. I am so ignorant of persecution abroad. I'm be praying for my brothers and sisters there.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 22, 2008)

praying


----------



## vagabond (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you all. Please ask others to pray, as well. I'll post an update as soon as I learn more of the situation.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 22, 2008)

So much for Buddhists being navel-gazing pacifists!



What did the Buddhist say to the Hot Dog vendor: "Make me one with everything!"




Will be praying. Cannot believe all the news of Hindu and Buddhist extremism. WOW. Will be praying. It's not just the Religion of Peace that is nasty it seems, but all of the Satan-Inspired religions when they are pressed.


----------



## TimV (Sep 22, 2008)

> What did the Buddhist say to the Hot Dog vendor: "Make me one with everything!"









> Will be praying. Cannot believe all the news of Hindu and Buddhist extremism. WOW. Will be praying. It's not just the Religion of Peace that is nasty it seems, but all of the Satan-Inspired religions when they are pressed.



I knew you'd see the light


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 22, 2008)

see the DARK more like it!


----------



## py3ak (Sep 22, 2008)

May God protect and deliver his people, and break the teeth of the wicked.


----------



## Raj (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear brother Pete

It's not the Buddhist but Hindu extrimist who are behind the attacks. I'm sorry for not writing about it here more often, as my system (the net connection) often breaks down.


----------



## vagabond (Sep 22, 2008)

Raj:

I realize that the Hindus are the force behind the attacks. I've been following the violence as much as I've been able to since the assassination. Been following the flooding, too. The kids and missionary I help are in Uttar Pradesh, but I'm just as interested in happenings in other states.

I took the brief note I had received from this brother as indication that the Buddhists were getting agitated as well, in addition to the Hindus. Perhaps the note-writer made a typo or absent-minded mistake.

If anyone wants an update on the violence in Orissa (the state most affected thus far by the persecution), but with encouraging news about the growth of the church, see this summary of the Hindu persecution and demands.


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 22, 2008)

I read Psalm 79 this morning. I pray God does act for His people today.

1 O God, the heathen are come into thine inheritance;
thy holy temple have they defiled;
they have laid Jerusalem on heaps. 
2 The dead bodies of thy servants have they given to be meat unto the fowls of the heaven,
the flesh of thy saints unto the beasts of the earth.
3 Their blood have they shed like water round about Jerusalem;
and there was none to bury them.
4 We are become a reproach to our neighbors,
a scorn and derision to them that are round about us.
5 How long, LORD? Wilt thou be angry for ever?
Shall thy jealousy burn like fire?
6 Pour out thy wrath upon the heathen that have not known thee,
and upon the kingdoms that have not called upon thy name.
7 For they have devoured Jacob,
and laid waste his dwelling place.
8 O remember not against us former iniquities:
let thy tender mercies speedily prevent us;
for we are brought very low.
9 Help us, O God of our salvation,
for the glory of thy name:
and deliver us, and purge away our sins,
for thy name's sake.
10 Wherefore should the heathen say, Where is their God?
Let him be known among the heathen in our sight
by the revenging of the blood of thy servants which is shed.
11 Let the sighing of the prisoner come before thee;
according to the greatness of thy power preserve thou those that are appointed to die;
12 and render unto our neighbors sevenfold into their bosom
their reproach, wherewith they have reproached thee, O Lord.
13 So we thy people and sheep of thy pasture
will give thee thanks for ever:
we will show forth thy praise to all generations.

(By the way Pete: my dad has preached at the Malvern FPC a couple times: Steve Dean? I don't know if you would have been in the states then, or met him?)


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 22, 2008)

May God be merciful with the Christians there in India - to give them refuge and hope in the kingdom to come. May God also be merciful on the souls of those attacking for it will be on that day they shall know the depravity of their hearts and minds. 

Yes, every member pray for our persecuted brethren. We are so fortunate here in our land.


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 22, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> May God be merciful with the Christians there in India - to give them refuge and hope in the kingdom to come. May God also be merciful on the souls of those attacking for it will be on that day they shall know the depravity of their hearts and minds.
> 
> Yes, every member pray for our persecuted brethren. We are so fortunate here in our land.


----------

